# AMplifying TV2 remote signal



## doc301 (Dec 31, 2009)

Can someone please help. I have a VIP 722 which works great from TV1. I use the tv2 remote from my bedroom. I get terrible signal. Tried the dish network help and service guy. They Attached the pigtail to the back of the receiver but still no improvement. It's very frustrating. They are all outta options. Figure you geniuses could maybe help me. IS there anything i can buy or do to the remote TV2 to boost the UHF signal so that the pigtail can catch the transmitted signal? Please HELP!~!!!!!!!!! I don't want to buy another receiver since i am already stuck with teh DUO HD-DVR. Thank you in advance


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Get 2 splitters. 

At your receiver, use 1 splitter to combine TV2 output and the UHF remote antenna, the combined end to your bedroom.

In your bedroom - use the combined end of the 2nd splitter. One side goes to your TV, the other one stick the UHF remote antenna on.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

Get a standard old amplified antenna with UHF loop and connect it to the UHF antenna input. Adjust the amplification so your remote works and you should be good to go.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Put the remote in B mode, look in your book for info


----------

